# Trapped in my room



## SlientMe (Feb 21, 2016)

I feel trapped in my room because my apartment mates constantly have their close friend over. It's driving me a little crazy but I have no idea how to approach this. 

Here's the background,
I'm currently in an apartment living with 4 other girls, 2 share a room and the rest of us have our own room. I personally am an extreme introvert and I get really mentally exhausted after the week because of the constant human interactions required at my job. On the weekends I really want to be able to enjoy my solitude and just cook, or read in the common room. However, recently my apartment mates who share a room have been inviting their friend over every weekend and basically progressed to every night. It doesn't bother me as much on the weekdays because they mostly come over pretty late in the night and I'm settled in my room by then. However, the weekends are a completely different story because when I hear human activity in the living room I just end up hiding in my room (and I can't leave my apartment without going through the living room). It has gotten to the point where I have spent the whole day in my room surviving on nothing but the junk food I stashed since the living room is occupied and I can't get to the kitchen. I hate how trapped I feel, especially with finals coming up. I really need to be able to recharge on the weekends but I can't so I end up mentally exhausted during the week. 
The tricky thing is that the two other girls that also have their own room just leave in the morning before the guest and doesn't seem to be particularly troubled by the guests' presence. I feel like I'm the only one who's really stressed by this. I'm not particularly close to the two girls who invite people over either, so I don't know if I should say something. I know I should, but at the same time I don't know if I'm overstepping because I feel like I'm basically forcing my solitary lifestyle on other people. How do I approach this?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I remember I was similar in college. When my roommates would invite people over I stayed in my room most of the time and just prayed they leave soon. I remember being kept up till 2am sometimes. Burning in my room because they would crank the heat up. If I had to go to class of course I would go because I'm more afraid of missing class then being judged by strangers. I would hold out on eating until it was a must. There were only a few times where I had to go through them to get out the door for food, super awkward. My roommates' guest controlled more of the place than I did even though they didn't pay for anything. The only good thing is my roommates would always go home for the weekend. 

Talking to them sounds scary. Maybe talk to the other roommates and see what they think. Tough situation though.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Don't hide in your room. Easier said than done I know. I would probably do the same. But you live there and you have the right to the common areas too. You shouldn't be confined to your room. Just get out there and talk to your roommates and their friends. They probably already think you are a bit strange staying in your bedroom all the time and not talking to them. It is seen as antisocial. Get out there, talk, drink if you need to, and just socialise. If you are living together you may as well get on. Make the effort and I'm sure they will respond positively. I know it is hard to live with others when you have SA and you want your own space (I've lived with others in the past) but push your boundaries a little and force yourself to get out there. You can have your alone time too, but don't isolate yourself.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

I felt I was reading about myself. I couldn't stand people coming over espically at random times throughout the day. I would talk to the other girl and try to get her on your side about having people over constantly day and night and then you and her confront the other girls about this. The people coming over do not pay bills or rent so they shouldn't be over all the time. It almost sounds like there living there part time. Next time you rent out a room with other people try to find someone that has rules setup or make some rules and see if everyone can go by them. No people over during a certain time (time your off work.) Just tell them your exhausted after your work week and want sometime to unwind at your house without other people over. It's true and your roommates should respect your wish.


----------

